# 8 Acres Macon county tennessee



## suthin12 (Dec 12, 2008)

24 x 56 like new metal building with septic, water, electricity on 8 acres. 28 x 58 basement excavated with footers and 2 runs of blocks. Super rolling land, small year round pond, 90% in grass. Located Red Boiling Springs Tn 37150. Building has bathroom, wired, two garage doors with openers. Concrete floor. Pictures soon. Thanks $69,900.00 615 774 0137


----------

